# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Το thread της Ορολογίας. Ελληνικοί - Αγγλικοί όροι ηλεκτρονικών.

## Stergios_[.gr]

Τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολούμαι με το γράψιμο της διπλωματικής μου, ασχολία η οποία μου έδειξε πόσο άγνοια ελληνικής ηλεκτρονικής ορολογίας έχω! Δυστυχώς είμαι χομπίστας, αμιγώς εκπαιδευμένος μέσω Internet, άρα και εξοικειωμένος με την Αγγλική, και μόνο, ορολογία.. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το thread να ρωτήσω τις απορίες μου αλλά και να μαζευτούν εδώ μεταφράσεις όρων/ορολογία που μπερδεύουν εμάς τους άσχετους..

Αρχίζω ρωτώντας πώς μεταφράζονται στα Ελληνικά τα εξής:

 *pull-up* resistor *probe* *solder lug* *self-bias* transistor Gate *Datasheet* (τεχνικό έγγραφο??)*choke*
 Ευχαριστώ!

----------

Hatzitesla (15-10-12)

----------


## JimKarvo

Για να γελάσουμε λιγάκι...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

XAXAXAXA ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΡΕ GOOGLE!!





> αυτο-μεροληψία τρανζίστορ Gate

----------


## Lykos1986

Δεν μεταφράζονται!!! Τέλος. Δεν σηκώνει εξαιρέσεις το θέμα. Οι όροι είναι αγγλικοί (είτε έχουν διατυπωθεί στην αγγλική) και είναι έτσι σε όλο τον κόσμο. Είτε πας στην Ινδία, είτε στην Ιαπωνία, είτε στην Αμερική, είτε στην Κίνα, είτε στην Ευρώπη είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού. Σε όποιον και να τους πεις, ανεξάρτητα από την μητρική του γλώσσα τους καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα, όπως και   την θεωρία πίσω από αυτούς, το σχηματικό που ίσως τους συνοδεύει και γενικότερα ότι άλλο απαιτεί ο όρος.        Το ίδιο φυσικά ισχύει και για τα ακρωνύμια (βλέπε GSM, GPRS κτλ)   

  Όπως για παράδειγμα παγκοσμίως χρησιμοποιούν Ελληνικούς όρους (αλλά και Λατινικούς ή συνδυασμούς αυτών) για να περιγράψουν όρους της ιατρικής έτσι και εμείς θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε τους αγγλικούς όρους για να περιγράψουμε ορολογίες ηλεκτρονικών. 

  Τώρα αν σου πει κάποιος καθηγητής ότι αυτοί οι όροι θα πρέπει να γραφούν στην ελληνική γιατί γράφεις μια ελληνική εργασία και έτσι θα πρέπει να είναι για να το καταλαβαίνουν όλοι… τότε μπορείς να του πεις είτε με τον πιο διακριτικό τρόπο είτε με τον πιο χυδαίο πως απλά είμαι μα***ας και μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάει σπίτι του (αν δεν έχει ξεκινήσει κιόλας τις διαδικασίες). Επίσης έχω ακούσει από καθηγητή να μου λέει ότι οι όροι θα πρέπει να γίνουν στα ελληνικά γιατί θα πρέπει να τα καταλαβαίνουν και καθηγητές που δεν έχουν αυτόν τον τομέα ενδιαφέροντος (αλλά είναι γενικός στο επάγγελμα). Άλλη ανοησία και αυτήν! Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις τους όρους τότε ή κάτσε και άρχισε να διαβάζεις (ως καθηγητής που είσαι) ή μην ασχολείσαι με το θέμα. 

  Ειδικά για εσένα που γράφεις διπλωματική μην ακούς κανένα. Γράψε τους όλους στα αγγλικά, όπως θα πρέπει να είναι, και η διπλωματική σουτ θα είναι τέλεια. Όλους τους άλλους με τα πολλά μεταπτυχιακά και τα διδακτορικά     (και φυσικά η άλλη τρέλα των ημερών που λέγετε δημοσιεύσεις) απλά πες τους ότι δεν ξέρουν ούτε την τύφλα τους και να πάνε σιγά σιγά στα σπίτια τους για να καθαρίσει και λίγο ο τομέας από καθηγητές με διορισμούς του μέσου!


   PS: Η ελληνική ηλεκτρονική ορολογία δεν υπάρχει! Ούτε υπήρξε ποτέ!     Και η όλη ιστορία της ελληνικής ηλεκτρονικής ορολογίας ξεκίνησε από βιβλία που έβγαλαν οι και καλά μεγάλοι έλληνες καθηγητές (ως τώρα είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω μόνο έναν στην Ελλάδα, όλοι οι άλλοι απλά μεγάλη σαπίλα     χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση) που ουσιαστικά διανέμουν κάθε εξάμηνο στους φοιτητές το βιβλίο τους (εκεί να δεις χρήμα και μαύρο κέρδος) και μετά άλλα βιβλία θα γραφούν που όμως θα κάνουν αναφορά στο προηγούμενο βιβλίο (έτσι πρέπει για να έχει κύρος) και μετά εσύ θα πρέπει να γράψεις την εργασία σου σύμφωνα με αυτούς τους όρους γιατί και καλά είναι σωστοί… και συνεχίζει με αυτό το σενάριο για πολύ ακόμα. 

   Το να μεταφράζεις τον όρο bus ως αρτηρία δεδομένων και το collector ως συλλέκτης είναι απλά αστείο…

   PS: Τέτοιες ανοησίες βλέπω και σε ελληνικά διδακτορικά. Έλεος… αθλιότητες! Και το καλό είναι πως αυτοί είναι εν δυνάμει οι μελλοντικοί καθηγητές που θα διδάξουν τους νέους φοιτητές… Άστα να πάνε.

----------

SRF (16-08-12)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Στο pin 1 του Op-Amp συγκολλήθηκε ένα lug, έτσι ώστε να διευκολυνθεί η σύνδεση με το probe του παλμογράφου.



Έχουμε και τέτοια φαινόμενα όμως, που θέλουν εξομάλυνση.. Όχι σώνει και καλά "μόνο Ελληνικά" αλλά κάποια εξομάλυνση..

Είμαι μαζί σου 100% πάντως, συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Για ποιό λόγο αφού ΔΕΝ ανακαλύπτουμε τεχνολογία, θα έπρεπε να έχουμε δικιά μας ονομασία για αυτήν??? Αλλά το Processor και το Επεξεργαστής ακούγονται εξίσου ακριβή και στις 2 μορφές.. Για αυτά κάνω λόγο..

----------


## edgar

self-bias πιστευω οτι στα ελληνικα ειναι η αυτοπολωση , αν και εγω επισης δεν χρησιμοποιω σχεδον ποτε ελληνικους "ορους" ηλεκτρονικης.

----------


## Phatt

Εγω πιστευω οτι το θεμα πρεπει να τακτοποιηθει καπως οπως το θετει ο Στεργιος, δηλαδη καποιου ειδους εξομαλυνση.Δεν καταλαβαινω τον λογο μιας ξενικης ορολογιας, οταν μπορει να ειναι στα ελληνικα και να βγαινει και σωστο νοημα.Παραδειγμα: Decoupling capacitors = πυκνωτες αποσυμπλεξης

Δεν καταλαβαινω την επιμονη του Lykos στο θεμα...

----------


## Lykos1986

Μάλλον τα μπερδέψατε τα πράγματα λίγο. 

  Εγώ μιλάω για όρους ηλεκτρονικής και όχι λέξεις της αγγλικής. Τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο. Το lug για παράδειγμα είναι λέξη της αγγλικής και όχι όρος της ηλεκτρονικής. Το να μου πεις ότι μετέφρασα την λέξη “play” στα ελληνικά και την ονόμασα “παίζω” τότε θα σου πω καλά την έκανες. 

  Τι αγγλικές λέξεις (ή όποιας άλλης γλώσσας) μεταφράστετες όπως θέλετε. Όταν όμως πρόκειται για όρο ηλεκτρονικής και όχι λέξη της αγγλικής τότε δεν χωράει ούτε εξομάλυνση ούτε μέση οδός!   Ο όρος είναι ένας και είναι παγκόσμιος γνωστός με την ακριβός ίδια λέξη.    

  Ο όρος cardiology (για παράδειγμα) είναι γνωστός με την ίδια ονομασία παγκόσμιος. Την λέξη heart όμως μπορείτε να την μεταφράσετε όπως θέλετε...

   PS: Και οι Γερμανοί, Ισπανοί, Ιταλοί, Ινδοί, Ιάπωνες θα μπορούσαν να γράψουν στην δικιά τους γλώσσα κάποιους όρους (εξομαλύνοντας τους) και να βγάζουν και τέλειο νόημα κιόλας. Δεν το κάνουν όμως… χρησιμοποιούν τον διεθνή όρο. Είτε αυτός εκφράστηκε στα αγγλικά, είτε στα γαλλικά (βλέπε για παράδειγμα τους όρους την μαγειρικής), είτε σε όποια άλλη γλώσσα.

----------


## Phatt

Συνεχιζω να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη. :Rolleyes:

----------


## billtech

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό ασχολούμαι με το γράψιμο της διπλωματικής μου, ασχολία η οποία μου έδειξε πόσο άγνοια ελληνικής ηλεκτρονικής ορολογίας έχω! Δυστυχώς είμαι χομπίστας, αμιγώς εκπαιδευμένος μέσω Internet, άρα και εξοικειωμένος με την Αγγλική, και μόνο, ορολογία.. Οπότε σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το thread να ρωτήσω τις απορίες μου αλλά και να μαζευτούν εδώ μεταφράσεις όρων/ορολογία που μπερδεύουν εμάς τους άσχετους..
> 
> Αρχίζω ρωτώντας πώς μεταφράζονται στα Ελληνικά τα εξής:
> 
>  *pull-up* resistor *probe* *solder lug* *self-bias* transistor Gate *Datasheet* (τεχνικό έγγραφο??)*choke*
>  Ευχαριστώ!



*pull-up* resistor --> αντιστάσεις ανύψωσης σε τάση 
*Datasheet -->* σελιδα χαρακτηριστηκων

καπως ετσι..χεχε

----------


## lastid

@Lykos:
Καλά λέει ο Phatt, μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος. Κάποια μεταφράζονται. Μια ολόκληρη ζωή λέγαμε αντίσταση, πυκνωτής, πηνίο, βάση, συλλέκτης, εκπομπός, τελεστικός. 
Συμφωνώ όμως ότι η προσπάθεια να τα μεταφράσουμε ΟΛΑ είναι αποτυχία.

@billtech
Το Datasheet συνήθως το συναντάμε και σαν Specifications Datasheet, άρα μπορούμε να το πούμε νομίζω και Προδιαγραφές ή κάτι τέτοιο.
Για τις pull-up δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι, νομίζω όμως ότι είναι καλύτερα να το αφήσεις ως έχει.

----------


## klik

datasheet = Τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο
pull up resistor = αντίσταση πρόσδεσης αληθoύς κατάστασης :Tongue2: 
pull down resistor = αντίσταση πρόσδεσης ψευδούς κατάστασης :Tongue2:

----------

Hatzitesla (15-10-12)

----------


## her

Υπάρχει λεξικό με τεχνική ορολογία ηλεκτρονικής σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν επιτρέπεται να σας το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Οι Γάλλοι το κάνουν και πολύ καλά μάλιστα. Πχ Informatique=πληροφορική, telematique=τηλεματική, etalonage=διακρίβωση (calibration), decouplage=αποσύζευξη ή απόζευξη (decoupling, bypass), cosse=lug=ακροδέκτης (οι περιβόητες "γκόσες" που γράφτηκαν από κάποιους σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα) και άλλα πολλά. Συγνώμη που "έφαγα" τους τόνους της γαλλικής γλώσσας αλλά δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει γαλλικό πληκτρολόγιο.

Το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο από έναν αφορισμό του τύπου "δεν ανέχομαι ξένες λέξεις γιατί θίγεται η γλώσσα μου" ή "ας τα γράψουμε όλα αγγλικά, ούτως ή άλλως δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχη ελληνική ορολογία". Η γλώσσα είναι ζωντανό (εν εξελίξει) όργανο επικοινωνίας και είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν τέτοια φαινόμενα, γλωσσικά δάνεια και αντιδάνεια.

Θυμηθείτε για παράδειγμα μη ελληνικές (δανεικές) λέξεις που ενσωματώθηκαν πχ πόρτα, σκάλα, κότα, μορταδέλα, σπαγγέτι, μακαρόνι, μπατζανάκης, μόρτης, καρούτα, μπάνιο, σόμπα, μπογιά, ντερβίσης, ρουσφέτι, νταής, καρντάσης, πρίγκηπας, ντουλάπι.......

Και κάποιες που μεταφράστηκαν και έγιναν πλήρως αποδεκτές στην ηλεκτρονική: Μεγάφωνο (απόδοση του "μέγας λέκτης" που ήταν μετάφραση της αντίστοιχης γερμανικής lautsprecher από τον Τσιγγιρίδη), σύζευξη-αποσύζευξη ή (απόζευξη), ακουστικό (earphone), μετασχηματιστής (transformer), θύρα (πόρτα) επικοινωνίας, τροφοδοτικό και άλλα.

----------


## Phatt

Πως δεν μου ηρθε στο μυαλο το παραδειγμα των Γαλλων!Οι Γαλλοι ειναι τρομεροι σωβινιστες, οταν ειχα παει στην Γαλλια, αρκετοι αρνηθηκαν να μιλησουν στα Αγγλικα, ακομη και εαν τα γνωριζαν πολυ καλα!

Εγω οταν ανεφερα οτι προτιμω να ακουω και να μαθαινω στα ελληνικα οτι ειναι δυνατον, ειναι οχι για εθνικιστικους λογους προς Θεου, αλλα γιατι οταν κατι ειναι στα ελληνικα υπαρχει μεγαλυτερη πιθανοτητα να παιρνω πληροφοριες για την λειτουργεια του παρα οταν ειναι στα αγγλικα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Είναι σαφώς πιο βολικό να υπάρχει ορολογία στην μητρική γλώσσα του καθενός. Όμως, είναι πολύ πιο ΛΟΓΙΚΟ να υπάρχει ενιαίος κώδικας επικοινωνίας σε τεχνικά θέματα. Από ότι μπορώ να υποθέσω, ο Lykos βρίσκεται στην Αγγλία, και προφανώς έρχεται σε καθημερινή επαφή με το θέμα της Αγγλικής ορολογίας. 
Και όταν βλέπει Ινδούς, Πακιστανούς, Άγγλους, Έλληνες να διδάσκονται και να χρησιμοποιούν την Αγγλική ορολογία για τα τεχνολογικά θέματα, είναι επόμενο να αναπτύξει μια διαφορετική ευαισθησία σε αυτά τα θέματα από ότι εμείς.
Για κάποιον που έχει ζήσει την πολυ-εθνικότητα της τεχνολογίας, είναι προφανές ότι ακούγεται "αστείο" το "μέγας λέκτης" ή το "Παγκόσμιο Σύστημα Εντοπισμού Θέσης" γιατί καθημερινά κάνει την δουλειά του με άλλους όρους..
Και εγώ μαζί του,  αλλά μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ το "μετασχηματιστής", "λυχνία", "δίπολο" κλπ, και να αφήνω το "hyperthreading" ως έχει..

----------


## p.gabr

Η σκεψη μου ειναι ΝΑΙ να στηθει κατι τετοιο

Προταση για ενα νεο υπομνημα

Ορολογία-Συντομογράφια

Να στηθει ενα θεμα με ολες τις ορολογιες και συντομογραφιες της ηλεκτρονικης και εξηγησεις απο ολους μας

Nα αφορα ενοτητες εξαρτηματων,ραδιοφωνιας,υπολογιστων,κ.α

Η σκεψη μου πως μπορει να γινει

 το ΠΡΩΤΟ ποστ θα ειναι ενημερωτικο
Να ακολουθησουν αλλα 5 με τα περιεχομενα  (η και περισσοτερα)  ,κενα στην αρχη οπου το καθε ενα θα περιεχει αλφαβητικα τις παραπομπες στο καταλληλο ποστ

π.χ το ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ να ειναι για εξαρτηματα 

πατωντας το R (resistor) θα μεταφεραιτε στο καταληλο ποστ

το ΤΡΙΤΟ ορολογια υπολογιστων η οτι αλλο επιλεχτει


ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΥΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΘΕΤΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΗ ΘΕΣΗ των περιεχομενων
..................................................  .............
11.*DCC*: Digital Compact Cassette
12.*Dolby*: common audio noise reduction system
13.*EMF*: Electromagnetic Force
14.*EQ*: Equalization
15.*FAX*: facsimile
16.*FET*: Field Effect Transistor
17.*GHz*: Gigahertz
18.*Hz*: cycle per second
19.*IC*: Integrated Circuit
20.*I/O*: Input/Output
21.*IS D*: Integr

υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα που μπορουν να εχουν μια δικη μας ελληνικη μεταφραση και *δυο λογακια

η συμετοχη ολων μας σε κατι τετοι ,,,,,,,επιβεβλημενη*

..................................................  .....
Μια τετοια ορολογια βρηκα ΕΔΩ 

*Chief    Editor* *Dr.    George J. Xydopoulos*
 Department of Linguistics
  School of Philology
  University of Ioannina *Data      Base Development**Miltos    Deligiannis* 
Postgraduate Student  Department    of Linguistics
  School of Philology
  University of Ioannina
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

.......................

Αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι μαζυ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ μπορουμε να κανουμε την δικη μας σε οτι θελουμε

Να πω την χρησιμοτητα κατι τετοιου

ο ορος _ Dummy load_ και τι χρησιμευει εχει ζητηθει τουλαχιστον 10 φορες οσο ειμαι εδω
θα μπορουσε λοιπον να υπαρχει εδω ενα αρθρο η εξηγηση του και η χρησιμοτητα, ωστε να τον παραπεμπουμε

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Μια τετοια ορολογια βρηκα ΕΔΩ



μου έρχεται να ξεράσω...

----------


## AK89

resistive attenuator στα ελληνικά;

----------


## john_b

Εξασθενιτής;

----------


## AK89

αν ήταν σκετο ok, εξασθενητής. Με το resistive μπροστά;

----------


## john_b

Αντιστατικός εξασθενιτής

----------


## AK89

Single ended ενισχυτής = ενισχυτής μονής εξόδου;

----------


## geostrom

καποιες φορές με εχει βοηθησει αυτό

----------

AK89 (06-02-14)

----------


## dpa2007

> Single ended ενισχυτής = ενισχυτής μονής εξόδου;



Ναι θα μπορούσες να το πεις κι έτσι:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplifi...s-A_amplifiers

----------


## agis68

εγω αν και αγαπάω τη γλώσσα μου που έδωσε αυτή η χώρα προτιμώ να κάτσω να μάθω σωστά νέα Ελληνικά ή και αρχαία απο την αρχή αλλά το όρο pull-up θα τον λέω γιατί έτσι με καταλαβαίνει η πιάτσα.....σιγά μην πω  " θα ήθελα καμια δεκαριά σύπυκνους δίσκους" Θα με πέρναν τα σκυλιά στο κατώπι.....Οπου υπάρχουν παγκόσμιες (και όχι αγγλικές) ορολογίες θα τις λέω

----------

